# How do I sync non-Amazon ebooks?



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have several books on my Kindle for PC from various places such as Gutenburg or Smashwords, how do I get these on my Kindle?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Easiest way: connect the Kindle to your computer and copy the books to the Documents folder on the Kindle.


Mike


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Download calibre and add the books to the calibre library. Then plug in your Kindle, right click on the book and click send to device.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In addition to the two options given by Mike and Seagull, you can also email them to your Kindle. Your Kindle has an email address--look in the "Manage my Kindle" section of your Amazon account to find out what it is. Make sure your email is authorized to send mail to your Kindle--also in the same section of your account. Then, just send the message with the attachment. Keep in mind there is a 15c charge for this. 

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Easiest way: connect the Kindle to your computer and copy the books to the Documents folder on the Kindle.
> 
> Mike


Be sure that you copy the .mbp file as well if you want to "sync" your place and your notes and stuff. Non-Amazon books won't use the Amazon syncing feature.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Mandy said:


> I have several books on my Kindle for PC from various places such as Gutenburg or Smashwords, how do I get these on my Kindle?


How did you get them into K4PC? Thanks.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

pghaworth said:


> How did you get them into K4PC? Thanks.


Kindle PC loves to take over from existing download instructions, and will not ask permission. I had to use the "Open With" menu to get them back to downloading with my Mobi Reader Library, which is my preference.


----------

